# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Software Crashes

## Paul1

Hello,
I just purchased an Einscan SP. Downloaded the latest software, installed and ran through the calibration just fine. When I tried to scan, I clicked on "New Project" , The white light on the camera came on and I got an error message  "TODO<einscan-s>has stopped working" 

Tried re-installing the software and different USB2.0 ports with the same result.

Running Windows 7 64bit
NVIDIA  GTX745
16GB RAM

Do I possibly need a better video card ? Requirements are GTX660 or better.

Thanks, Paul

----------


## scobo

I doubt very much it's the graphics card. My laptop only has onboard graphics, no dedicated gpu, and I have no issues with the Einscan software.
I would contact Einscan support, they usually respond pretty quickly.

----------


## Paul1

> I doubt very much it's the graphics card. My laptop only has onboard graphics, no dedicated gpu, and I have no issues with the Einscan software.
> I would contact Einscan support, they usually respond pretty quickly.



Thank you for your reply. Einscan did reply but did not offer any solution except to try it in another PC.

----------


## scobo

Wow, that's a pretty poor response !
I'm guessing you've already tried rebooting your PC. 
Sorry, can't really think of anything else at the moment but I'll post again if something comes to mind.
Maybe someone else here can chime in with a solution ??

----------


## scobo

Just remembered I still have previous versions of the software back to 1.7.3.
If you want to try them I can upload them to my Google drive and provide a link.

----------


## Paul1

> Just remembered I still have previous versions of the software back to 1.7.3.
> If you want to try them I can upload them to my Google drive and provide a link.


I just spent the morning with Einscan support. They took control of my PC and deleted the Dell backup program that was installed.
I'm happy to report that the scanner now seems to be working.

----------


## scobo

Good stuff.
That's more like the kind of support you'd expect with kit costing this much !

----------


## Paul1

I didn't think that $2100 for the SP set up was too bad. About 15 years ago I bought a used Renishaw touch probe for $5000.......used!  Hopefully, this Einscan will do what  I need.

----------


## scobo

You can certainly pay a heck of a lot more for a scanner, this one is at the higher end of the hobbyist market.
It shows as the results are way better than any other non-professional scanner.

----------


## ZoeMurphy

I didn't think that $1,8k for the SP set up was too bad. About 13 years ago I bought a used Renishaw touch probe for $4k.......used! Hopefully, this Einscan will do what I need. U can look on this link https://wheresthegoldslot.com/real-money-pokies/

----------


## Edward Howarth

Your article at the centrality of PEST improvement has opened my eyes. Click on this  https://mobilunity.ch/blog/wie-sie-a...opment-finden/ link to get useful tips related to the software development. Legitimately I will apply PEST improvement when feasible by virtue of reality this may display incredibly imperative to me in improving the general execution of my connection.

----------

